# Has anyone else had this procedure?



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

I had my first colonoscopy a couple of weeks ago.I have IBS and they ruled anything worse out, soof course I was releaved. However, they found Ihave several internal hemmroids, anal fissures,and two large polyps in my rectum. I am the mostnervous and scared person out there, I couldn'teven have my surgeon examine me in his office(I've had constant D, pain and blood for weeks now) This Tuesday I am having surgery on all ofthe above. I am having the polpys removed, thehemmroids banded and possible Botox shots inthe anal fissures. Has anyone else had thisprocedure done? Did it help stop the pain andbleeding? How long before you were feeling better?I would appreciate any info. on this, I feellike I'm the only person to have all of thisdone at one time and I'm scared to death.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

I haven't had all of those done at once time, but I have had hemmies removed at one time and a fissure taken care of at another time. While there is some discomfort, it wasn't as bad as other things I've had done. And maybe it's better to have it all done at one time. I understand (from a friend) that the Botox really helped. Good luck, and I hope some other folks here will reply.


----------

